# Honey for allergy



## HORSE33SHOER (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone have anything on honey being used to prevent allergy symptoms?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

It is said to help if the honey was collected from the plants you are allergic to, and the pollen hasn't been filtered out It is said that the small doses of that plant's pollen is what builds the immunity.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is no known medical study saying it is a fact. But there is a awful lot of folks that swear by it. It would not be the only thing the medical community tried to keep secret.

 A


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

they say to get honey from as close to were you live as you can ,, for the best help with symptoms


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

the kid, exactly. I've heard a 25 mile radius is where the honey will be the most effective against local allergies. No personal experience, but it smaks of logic. 

The club I belong to is considering hives as an environmental project. I've heard there are 'services' which will come out, maintain the hive in exchange for half the honey harvest. Anyone know anything about that kind of thing. I'm in NE IL. Chicago area. I've tried "sweet beginnings". Left 3 messages, but they never return calls.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a lady that always buys my honey. Her son had to go to summer school just to keep from failing that grade. He missed so much school from allergies.Since going on the honey regiment He went from this to only missing one day the next year due to a tooth ache. She absolutely swears by the honey.Here's the deal as I understand it.
First it must be raw honey. Once processed the honey looses it's effect on allergies because everything in it has been killed of by the heating process.The honey should come from as close to your location as possible because whatever you are allergic to is in that location.The doseage I have always heard was 1 teaspoon full per day( This lady put her son on 3 teaspoons a day). The KEY is that you need to take the honey for 2-3 months prior to the plants pollen output,for what ever you are allergic to.If a plant puts out pollen in july you should be using July honey as early as April.And you need to continue this rotation year round. By staying 2-3 months ahead of the plants that bother you it is supposed that you are covering the entire spectrum of plant allergies.
Keep in mind this is second hand information and take it for what it is worth.

Wade


----------

